# Topics > Smart things > Smart cameras, smart camcorders and assistive devices >  Alice Camera, AI camera for creators, Photogram Ltd, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

alice.camera
photogram.ai

youtube.com/channel/UCTOszbEMZR5tFkhPdJLNlew

facebook.com/thealicecamera

twitter.com/thealicecamera

linkedin.com/company/photogram-ai

instagram.com/thealicecamera

Co-founder and CEO - Vishal Kumar

Co-founder and CTO - Liam Donovan

COO and CFO - Vik Kumar

"Alice Camera: An AI Camera for Content Creators" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Alice Camera, the AI camera for creators

Premiered Feb 9, 2021




> The Alice Camera™ is an AI-accelerated computational camera (AI camera) built by Photogram AI and is made for content creators, YouTubers, vloggers and for anyone else who wants to shoot, edit and share content seamlessly. It will feature an interchangeable lens system, professional-quality imaging sensors and the latest computational photography features. Imagine having one device that gives you the best elements of a DSLR, mirrorless and smartphone.
> 
> Photogram AI is computational photography startup based in London bringing artificial intelligence to photography and cameras. We specialise in AI-accelerated hardware and software for photography. Our mission is to empower creatives with technology and we are reimagining the camera as a computer designed from the ground up for you.

----------

